# Nützliche Tools



## rowar (8. April 2010)

Unter der unten angegebenen URL werden einige nützliche Tools beschrieben. Die meisten der hier beschriebenen Tools sind als Kommandozeilen-Befehle zu bedienen und kommen aus dem Unix-Umfeld. Sie sind oft auch für anderen Plattformen, wie Microsoft Windows-Versionen, verfügbar. 

http://qemu-buch.de/d/Anhang/_Nützliche_Tools


----------

